# God(s) Challenge Winner



## Baron (Mar 16, 2012)

Congratulations to Gumby for getting most votes in the God(s) challenge.  I'm looking forward to seeing what topic she'll choose for the next challenge.


----------



## vangoghsear (Mar 16, 2012)

Congratulations Gumby!  Yours was one of my picks.


----------



## candid petunia (Mar 16, 2012)

Congratulations, Gumby!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 16, 2012)

I told you I loved your piece as soon as you posted it, Sis, ever so clever. Congrats on a truly deserved win, Cin!


----------



## Gumby (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you all, I really didn't expect this one to do very well.


----------



## toddm (Mar 17, 2012)

congrats Gumby - I had a feeling you'd win : )


----------



## Gumby (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks todd.


----------



## alanmt (Mar 17, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 18, 2012)

Congratulations, Gumby! A well-deserved win! :thumbl:

So, can I has cookies? :cookie:


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 18, 2012)

Wassail Gumby,
the first among equals.

(Hope you like cider).

Party at Gumby's house everyone!


----------



## Gumby (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, party at my house and I think I recognize a few of these characters. Thanks guys.


----------



## Orchid (May 11, 2012)

I read this poem, on the main page and found I could leave no comments. I was in love with it. I think this win is a well deserved one.


----------



## Gumby (May 11, 2012)

Thank you Orchid.


----------

